# *$#@! crabs n snails knocking over coral plugs!



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Freakin hermit crabs and crabs and bigger snails are crawling over and knocking over the plugs in my sandbed!!! every morning I find them tossed on the sides. I do NOT like putting my hands in the tank frequently. A tank less meddled with is better than a tank meddled with often. Should I get rid of the larger hermit crabs and snails? I got a 2" emerald crab too. Emerald crab is cute to watch coz I'd see it pick off some invisible stuff on rocks and eat them. but I can't have them tossing over plugs all the time. My anemone's hiding now coz I keep getting into the tank! wtf!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing you can do is secure them to the rock somehow in a hole or get some epoxy and glue them wherever you wish so you wont have that issue, honestly I dont have that many hermits in my tank and I dont get the big ones.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Exactly what Explor3r wrote. Try and find a spot you can wedge the plug securely into and/or glue/epoxy it into place. Crabs and snails will always inevitably knock over your corals if not securely affixed. Turbo snails are the worst offenders. They are strong bulldozers. Great for getting the job done...but strong and knock over everything.

Watch your skimmer if you use epoxy. It will foam significantly more for a short period. You may have to adjust it accordingly.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

actually they are all on the sandbed coz I am still trying to figure out where to place them all. and those keeps getting pulled over LOL. Maybe if I can get one of them little mini grates that LFS uses to secure the plugs in the tank for a while... where can I get a small piece of those white grates?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you are near dufferin/wilson, I could give you a piece. Or I can make you a more permanent on of acrylic.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice work! I might take up on your offer. I could pass by there tomorrow afternoon if you're around? I'm going to be your neighbourhood.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I won't be. I have a funeral to attend 

Morning, yes. Later in he evening I should be. 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'll send you PM if I'm able to come by.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Why not add some egg crate, place it against a wall angular and place the plugs ends in the gaps. Should hold them in place with no need to glue, give them light to grow and keep them outta the way of being flipped.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah egg crates are a good idea. will be heading to home depot tomorrow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would get J_T to build you one or you can get one like the one I have
http://reefbuilders.com/wp-content/...ag-tree/coral-frag-tree-thrive-aquatics-3.jpg

It sits on the side of the tank with suction cups stuck to the glass...works amazing


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> yeah egg crates are a good idea. will be heading to home depot tomorrow.


$20, head to the drop ceiling section. I still have some here for you if you would like.


----------

